# Datenaustausch PNOZ Multi Siemens F-DI



## TJJ (20 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe gerade vor einem Problem, bei dem ich mal eure Unterstützung bräuchte.
Und zwar müssen beim Ausführen einer Sicherheitsfunktion zwei Safety-Steuerungen miteinander kommunizieren.

1. Steuerung
- Siemens 6ES71366BA000CA0 F-DI
- Siemens 6ES71366DB000CA0 F-DO
- bekommt die Rückmeldung, ob alle Antriebe stehen

2. Steuerung
- Pilz mi1p 773400
- Pilz mo1p 773500
- Rückmeldung und Zuhaltung der Türen ( Pilz PSEN sl-1.0p 1.1 570600)

Die Siemens Steuerung meldet, wenn die Antriebe stehen, worauf die Pilz Steuerung die Türen öffnen darf.
Die Pilz Steuerung meldet, wenn die Türen Zu sind, dann dürfen die Antriebe schneller als xm/min laufen.
Die Steuerungen befinden sich in zwei verschiedenen Schränken.

Meine Frage zielt auf die eigentliche Kopplung der beiden Steuerungen ab.
Einen digitalen Ausgang von pilz direkt auf den DI der Siemens Steuerung zu schalten ist kein Problem, da man die Karte auf intern/externe Geberspannung stellen kann.
Bei Pilz habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit. Deswegen war die Idee, ein Koppelrelais zu verwenden.* Gefordert für die SiFus ist PLd!
*
- muss es zwangsgeführt sein, falls ja, warum?
- muss das Relais zweikanalig angesteuert werden 
- Sonstige Alternativen

Ich würde mich über eine sachliche Hilfestellung und Diskussion freuen!

Freundliche Grüße
TJJ


----------



## gravieren (20 September 2018)

Welche Steuerung bei der Pilz   ?

Du hast ja nur Sichere   E/A   s   ?

Warum diese Funktion von der Pilz  zusätzlich ausführen lassen  , kann das die Siemen nicht alleine  ?


m/min  --> Achse  --> Ist es eine Werkzeugmaschine   ?
Kann die Siemens/Achse  "SLS"   ?


----------



## volker (20 September 2018)

TJJ schrieb:


> Meine Frage zielt auf die eigentliche Kopplung der beiden Steuerungen ab.
> Einen digitalen Ausgang von pilz direkt auf den DI der Siemens Steuerung zu schalten ist kein Problem, da man die Karte auf intern/externe Geberspannung stellen kann.
> Bei Pilz habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit. Deswegen war die Idee, ein Koppelrelais zu verwenden.* Gefordert für die SiFus ist PLd!
> *


Aus welchen Gründen du das auch immer so machen willst/must.
Wenn du eine Querschlusserkennung haben willst nimmst du auf der Siemensseite eine F-RDO
und auf der PNoz-Seite auch eine Relaisbaugruppe. Dann kannst du auf beiden Seite mit Takt arbeiten.
Ein normales Relais würde ich hier nicht empfehlen da du das ja dann wieder Rückführen müsstest.
Das ganze würde ich 2-kanalig machen 2 F-RDO -> 2 FDI der Pnoz. Umgekehrt genauso.

Und die Eingänge von der PNoz kannst du auch ohne Takt betreiben falls das deine Sicherheitsbetrachtung erlaubt.

eine ähnliche frage hatte ich auch schon einmal
Kopplung S7-Safety E/A mit PNOZmulti


----------



## TJJ (21 September 2018)

gravieren schrieb:


> Welche Steuerung bei der Pilz   ?
> Du hast ja nur Sichere   E/A   s   ?
> Warum diese Funktion von der Pilz  zusätzlich ausführen lassen  , kann das die Siemen nicht alleine  ?
> m/min  --> Achse  --> Ist es eine Werkzeugmaschine   ?
> Kann die Siemens/Achse  "SLS"   ?



Ich habe nur sichere E/As. Die Funktion mit den Türen soll über eine  separate pilz-Steuerung gemacht werden, das ist Kundenvorraussetzung.  Ob sinnhaftig oder nicht steht außer Diskussion...





volker schrieb:


> Aus welchen Gründen du das auch immer so machen willst/must.
> Wenn du eine Querschlusserkennung haben willst nimmst du auf der Siemensseite eine F-RDO
> und auf der PNoz-Seite auch eine Relaisbaugruppe. Dann kannst du auf beiden Seite mit Takt arbeiten.
> Ein normales Relais würde ich hier nicht empfehlen da du das ja dann wieder Rückführen müsstest.
> ...



Auf der Siemens Seite stehen mir nur F-DO und kein Relaiskontakte zur Verfügung. Sollte das doch von Kundenseite aus ermöglicht werden, dann wäre das die beste Lösung! 
Seitens pilz gibt es zwei Relaisausgänge, die einzeln aber nur PLc erreichen. Ergo ich bräuchte 4 Relaisausgänge.

Es wäre sehr praktisch, wenn ich aber die Halbleiterausgänge benutzen könnte. 
Mein ursprüngliche Frage zielte eigentlich darauf ab, ob ich für das Erreichen von PLd dann ein zweikanaliges Relais benötige? Der Halbleiterausgang selbst erreicht Einkanalig PLe, doch wie bewerte ich beispielsweise ein Standard-Relais mit Rückführung? Das wäre ja dann theoretisch Kat1, wobei ich dafür die Rückmeldung nicht benötige, jedoch nur max. PLc erreiche.

Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?

Danke schonmal für eure Unterstützung!
Freundliche Grüße
TJJ


----------



## stevenn (24 September 2018)

TJJ schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr praktisch, wenn ich aber die Halbleiterausgänge benutzen könnte.
> Mein ursprüngliche Frage zielte eigentlich darauf ab, ob ich für das Erreichen von PLd dann ein zweikanaliges Relais benötige? Der Halbleiterausgang selbst erreicht Einkanalig PLe, doch wie bewerte ich beispielsweise ein Standard-Relais mit Rückführung? Das wäre ja dann theoretisch Kat1, wobei ich dafür die Rückmeldung nicht benötige, jedoch nur max. PLc erreiche.


Wenn du den Schaltschrank verlässt und in einen anderen Schaltschrank verdrahtest, dann müsstest du die Verdrahtung zweikanalig machen. Ausnahme: Du schaffst einen Fehlerausschluss gemäß DIN EN ISO 13849 indem du z.B. Panzerrohre verlegst.


----------



## TJJ (24 September 2018)

Ich werde die Halbleiterein- und Ausgänge von biden Steuerungen benutzen und im jeweiligen Schaltschrank pilz PNOZ X4 Erweiterungsmodule einbauen.
Einkanalige Ansteuerung der Relais, zweikanalige Weitergabe der Kontakte.
Denke, dass ist die einfachste Lösung, da mir keine Relaiskontakte zu Verfügung stehen.
Von der sicherheitstechnischen Betrachtung sollte das auch kein Problem darstellen.
Vielen Dank euch!

MFG
TJJ


----------

